# MMS Rogers- 3.0



## amoda (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey,

I just upgraded my iPhone's OS to 3.0. I can't seem to get MMS to work and I'm wondering if you guys know a solution.

I can see the On/Off option, and it's set on On. My Rogers plan allows for 1000 MMS, which I've used none of yet. I've restarted the phone twice and still no dice.

Suggestions?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

What did Rogers say when you called to make sure MMS was enabled on your account?


----------



## amoda (Sep 23, 2005)

Didn't know I had to 

I just called in and here's what the rep told me:

Him:"Ah, I see why it's not working for you, you have a block on the data features"

Me: "Yes, that's on purpose, I don't have a data plan. So I need a data plan in order to send MMS?"

Yes: "While it's not charged as data, it does use the data network."


So in order for me to use the MMS feature I'd have to take off the block on data, and take the risk of clicking Safari when not in a wifi zone. Ugh.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You might try calling again and speaking with the data department.

1 888 936 7283

1 888 936 DATA


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

any particular reason why my question was moderated? just curious.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

is that actually true, MMS uses the data line, wait that doesnt make sense to me, what was happening before all these 3G phones? All those sony's and nokia's that sent picture messages? Well i guess i will find out too, when 3.0 releases since I don't have data as well.

If its really needed then I'm gonna use that as bargaining power against Rogers to get some cheap data


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

How the heck did you upgrade to 3.0? It's not getting released 'til next Wednesday.


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

"MMS will be available at Rogers and Fido June 17 when 3.0 operating system is released."

iClarified - Apple News - Rogers Tweets iPhone 3G S Details for Canada

That's why it's not working. And with some research, you can easily find the final 3.0 OS on the web. I installed it too and wondered why the MMS didn't work as well.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

dona83 said:


> How the heck did you upgrade to 3.0? It's not getting released 'til next Wednesday.


the Golden Masters are floating around out there... apparently control+update is working for many users with itchy fingers.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

MattOnDemand said:


> "MMS will be available at Rogers and Fido June 17 when 3.0 operating system is released."
> 
> iClarified - Apple News - Rogers Tweets iPhone 3G S Details for Canada
> 
> That's why it's not working. And with some research, you can easily find the final 3.0 OS on the web. I installed it too and wondered why the MMS didn't work as well.


I have MMS working fine on Rogers with 3.0. I'm curious as to why no one else seems to be getting it to work. Oddly enough, I have 0 use for MMS.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

jawknee said:


> the Golden Masters are floating around out there... apparently control+update is working for many users with itchy fingers.


Huh? Don't know what you mean but please explain!!!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Perhaps the beta? Looked and could not find a solid download.. don't torrent... I'll just wait until Wednesday...


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

Rounder said:


> I have MMS working fine on Rogers with 3.0. I'm curious as to why no one else seems to be getting it to work. Oddly enough, I have 0 use for MMS.


Ditto MMS is working fine here  I will use MMS a lot!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I am entering the realm of hypocrisy... I am verbal about buying legitimate software and not pirating or downloading unpaid music and such and here I am downloading 3.0. Is it any less evil despite it being free next Wednesday?


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

I got it yesterday because my friend put my phone's UDID on a developer account.

Seeing as it's a gold master... I don't see what the issue is. They are probably delaying it so they can build out server infrastructure to handle the update.

I won't judge you if you download


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Do you still need to have your phone put UDID added to a developers account? I read using the beta without being part of a developer's account bricks the phone...


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Do you still need to have your phone put UDID added to a developers account? I read using the beta without being part of a developer's account bricks the phone...


No, you'll be fine as it's the GM 3.0 software and NOT beta 

If your iPhone is jailbroken make sure you restore using iTunes 8.2 before updating to 3.0


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

MMS working fine over here


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Hmmm...I downloaded the zip file; extracted to .ipsw but when I try to apply the update using option-update there isn't a file anywhere in the folder that iTunes recognizes in which to upgrade. Any thoughts? (I am on a non jailbreak'd phone) ...What am I missing?

Do I need quickPwn or one of those tools? If this is the grand master I would think iTunes should be able to do it...I'm sure the answer relates to my brain being mush right now...


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

the file should be named this iPhone1,2_3.0_7A341_Restore.ipsw

and should be 230 MB (241,229,233 bytes) for the file size.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

MrNeoStylez said:


> the file should be named this iPhone1,2_3.0_7A341_Restore.ipsw
> 
> and should be 230 MB (241,229,233 bytes) for the file size.


Stuffit and the Archive Utility keeping creating a folder called iPhone1,2_3.0_7A341_Restore.ipsw ... is this correct to being so?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Find My iPhone is now up on mobileme site- anyone try it?


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

Dont have mobileME sub ran out. and i already used both my credit cards for free trials.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Is there a Mac / Win specific version? I have found some .rar files (3 of them together) or a single .zip file. I used the .zip.

I feel like a noob right now omg this isn't even funny...


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

the ISPW is the right file. Hold shift when you press Restore and it will ask you to locate the file.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

i got my version from an apple developer. my iphone is flagged as a developer iphone. (but aparently this doesnt matter for the GM version)

and my IPSW came backed in a apple DMG image. i had to extract it from that. there should be one version for all. since its a itunes format it shouldnt matter.

JUST make sure you back up your phone it erased my contacts when i updated.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Do you mean to click option and check for update? This asks you for the file but when I navigate to the ipsw folder that is being created there is file that iTunes accepts to open. I don't recall the ipsw being a folder when I had jailbroken the phone in the past. (It is no longer jailbroken.)


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

The ISPW should be a single file. Don't hit check for update, hold shift (or option on a mac) and hit Restore - it will ask you to point to the ISPW file.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

throw the ispw onto your desktop for easy finding

shift click on check for update in itunes with your phone connected (make sure you have the LATEST version of itunes)

go to your desktop and click on that ISPW file. and click OK

sit back and pray


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Hmmm...I downloaded the zip file; extracted to .ipsw but when I try to apply the update using option-update there isn't a file anywhere in the folder that iTunes recognizes in which to upgrade. Any thoughts? (I am on a non jailbreak'd phone) ...What am I missing?
> 
> Do I need quickPwn or one of those tools? If this is the grand master I would think iTunes should be able to do it...I'm sure the answer relates to my brain being mush right now...


Did you download the file using Safari? if so try Firefox


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Wierd...I downloaded with Safari; I renamed the .zip file, removing the ".zip" from the name so it was now .ipsw instead of ipsw.zip. Then held option and clicked check for update... it is now installing...I am now praying. 80)


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

I shall pray with you..


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

MrNeoStylez said:


> I shall pray with you..


lol 

The file should look like this


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

purdy little thing


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Success!! 3.0! I dont know what Safari did but it save the file with a .zip extension. Silly me trying to unzip it. 80) Renaming the file dropping the .zip worked!

Thanks for your help and prayers!!!


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Success!! 3.0! I dont know what Safari did but it save the file with a .zip extension. Silly me trying to unzip it. 80) Renaming the file dropping the .zip worked!
> 
> Thanks for your help and prayers!!!


Phew :clap:


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

It's a largely unimpressive update... I really want some push notifications to start happening but none of the apps have been updated yet.

I like spotlight and the new searching features. Copy paste is nice.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

i dont expect that to happen until it launches officialy.. unless you get your hands on some beta builds of some apps with push enabled.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

amoda said:


> Didn't know I had to
> 
> I just called in and here's what the rep told me:
> 
> ...


MMS uses technology which Rogers may consider data when blocking data... if that's the case MMS will not work on phones with data blocks on their account...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I was able to receive a pic, and an audio clip from my friends blackberry but could not send... looks like I'll have to call rogers...


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

I sent one just fine. I wonder why? I don't have a plan so I think it costs me 50c per message lol.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

i got a crap load of them with my student voice plan, and i have unlimited pic messaging to people who are in my 10


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Ah that's probably why... I have a student voice plan.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

aparently students MMS things alot.. i mostly put pics on facebook or twitter.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Guys... just a reminder. Don't provide any links to downloading iPhone 3.0. I know we are close, but its not out yet. If you are talking about iPhone 3.0, I'm assuming that you are on the developer program and are licensed to use the software, or you have read a review or something.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

Licenced to use it here! Phone on dev list


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Moi aussi


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MrNeoStylez said:


> Licenced to use it here! Phone on dev list





kevleviathan said:


> Moi aussi


I thought so.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

ehMax said:


> I thought so.


Me three!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MrNeoStylez said:


> Dont have mobileME sub ran out. and i already used both my credit cards for free trials.


When I bought my MBP I did that, signed up for a free mobileme but never used it. I got billed for the full renewal fee when that time came up, even though it was not supposed to automatically roll over, and I thought I had cancelled it. So you may want to make sure the trials are cancelled.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

oh i cancled both trials. this was back awhile ago. my account shows that i have 59 days remaning on trial account so im good.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

you betttttter not have to have a data plan for MMS that wud be stupid


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

doubles87 said:


> you betttttter not have to have a data plan for MMS that wud be stupid


You won't NEED a data plan, but you will likely need to have data "available" (ie - unblocked)...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

While MMS is an extension of the SMS standard, it uses WAP to display the content.



Wikipedia said:


> MMS messages are delivered in a fashion _almost_ identical to SMS, but any multimedia content is first encoded and inserted into a text message in a fashion similar to sending a MIME e-mail. MMS defines a subset of MIME content formats in the MMS Message Encapsulation specification. *The message is then forwarded to the carrier's MMS store and forward server, the "MMS relay"*. If the receiver is on another carrier, the relay forwards the message to the recipient's carrier using the Internet.
> 
> Once it reaches the correct MMS relay for the receiver, the content is extracted and sent to a temporary storage server (often the same process as the relay) with an HTTP front-end. *An SMS "control message" containing the URL of the content is then sent to the recipient's handset to trigger the receiver's WAP browser to open and receive the content from the embedded URL.* Several other messages are exchanged to indicate status of the delivery attempt.
> 
> E-mail and web-based gateways to the MMS (and SMS) system are common. On the reception side, the content servers can typically receive service requests both from WAP and normal HTTP browsers, so delivery via the web is simple. For sending from external sources to handsets, most carriers allow MIME encoded message to be sent to the receiver's phone number with a special domain.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Still, most basic low-cost phones by Nokia, Motorola, Sony Ericsson, etc., can send and receive and display MMS and never get anywhere near a data plan.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

when i was with solo, i had to have WAP browser to use MMS and if i didnt have the wap browser i was charged the mms fee plus the per KB rate


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Still, most basic low-cost phones by Nokia, Motorola, Sony Ericsson, etc., can send and receive and display MMS and never get anywhere near a data plan.


Doesn't mean that they don't use cellular data... ?

You don't NEED a data plan for MMS but, you need data access...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> Doesn't mean that they don't use cellular data... ?
> 
> You don't NEED a data plan for MMS but, you need data access...


Data access suggests that data is used. That suggests you need to pay for data.

But if there's a way around that, great.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Data access suggests that data is used. That suggests you need to pay for data.


Incorrect! It doesn't suggest anything of the sort.

VVM uses data, but you do not need to pay for data (the cost of the data usage incurred is covered by the fee you are paying for the service)... same thing for MMS.

Edit: You can have an iPhone and have NO DATA PLAN but not have your data blocked and VVM will work and you will not receive additional data charges (as long as you don't incur them doing something else!)


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

MMS uses data but is billed separately. You don't need a data plan to use MMS, however you CANNOT have data blocked on your account since the phone won't be able to get to the network.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> You don't need a data plan to use MMS, however you CANNOT have data blocked on your account since the phone won't be able to get to the network.


As I've already said...



G-Mo said:


> You don't NEED a data plan for MMS but, you need data access...


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes I know, just hoping to clarify for those still confused


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> Incorrect! It doesn't suggest anything of the sort.
> 
> VVM uses data, but you do not need to pay for data (the cost of the data usage incurred is covered by the fee you are paying for the service)... same thing for MMS.
> 
> Edit: You can have an iPhone and have NO DATA PLAN but not have your data blocked and VVM will work and you will not receive additional data charges (as long as you don't incur them doing something else!)



think that depends on the carrier.


----------



## amoda (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow this thread grew pretty fast, albeit with some distraction aha.

Anywho, G-Mo is correct, that's the impression I got from the Rogers rep.

So is there a solution out there for this issue? Some app that will block all internet access other than MMS that I can install on my phone, allowing me to remove the data block?

Cheers


----------



## unepagaille (Jul 24, 2008)

amoda said:


> Wow this thread grew pretty fast, albeit with some distraction aha.
> 
> Anywho, G-Mo is correct, that's the impression I got from the Rogers rep.
> 
> ...


I agree, also looking for a fix for this


----------

